

Sean Parker Sees a Bright Future for Chatroulette - jordanmessina
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_chatroulette_broadcast.php

======
insomniasexx
Chatroulette is too notorious. It would be easier to build a new site with the
same basic concept and advertise as SFW.

Plus, instant bans for anything inappropriate. That is what tinychat.com had
to do when they wanted to new advertisers. Don't know how they did it but you
get IP banned within a minute of getting naked.

